# Yves Saint Laurent - Paris S/S 09 Fashion Show x146



## Tokko (8 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Q (13 Mai 2009)

Tolle Bilder mit netten Detailaufnahmen. :thumbup: Danke!


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

schöne show. danke.


----------

